# Tree/Shrub Source



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Their web site talks about elk re-introduction, I was just reading an article about the "nightmare of elk" in Kentucky, where they were re-introduced about 10 years ago.


----------



## MrsTreeBee (Feb 3, 2011)

That elk reintro is going to be a mess - the whitetails cause enough problems and they are a quarter the size of an elk. Just think of hitting one with a small car? Won't be good.


----------

